# Drumming



## yorksman (May 5, 2013)

This looks like a fun way to exercise:


Yamato Drummers

If you can tap out a beat with your hands on a table, you can do this. All you need is a soundproofed room.


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2013)

I seem to remember Michael Palin trying that on one of his documentaries - absolutely exhausting!


----------



## yorksman (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for reminding me. I was trying to think who it was. It was on his series Pacific Rim and he saw the Kodo Drummers. I saw them in Manchester, they are almost semi religious. Yamato are a more contemporary act. I saw them in Salford.

This very upbeat percussionist with Tangerine Dream is called Iris Camaa. She plays the drums standing up. She is also a dancer. This is about 1 1/2 hours into a 2 1/2 hr concert. Somehow the beat keeps you going. I saw TD with the old line up in Georges Hall in Bradford in the 1990s.


----------



## HOBIE (May 5, 2013)

Sounds good !  (pun )    Will be good for exersise


----------

